# Waterfalls with HDR?



## Rick50

Well, it seemed to work. The sun was very bright and the deep section on the second fall was
completely dark to the eye. I also wondered now Photomatix would handle the water but it looks OKI to me anyway. I used a 0.9 ND filter.


----------



## jsecordphoto

Nicely done HDR, still looks natural.


----------



## Parker219

I agree. I think this looks very nice!

Good job.


----------



## Amocholes

Lovely!


----------



## JustJazzie

Beautiful! Something I hadn't ever considered before was how HDR processing would effect flowing water. A good example to note!


----------



## Didereaux

As HDR I can find little to fault.  Harsh conditions, good results.


----------



## ronlane

That is a nice HDR image. I like how everything looks so natural. I would love to see the falls have more exposure but that would probably require another filter.

Nothing wrong with it as is.


----------



## scotts2014se

Very nice!


----------



## Rick58

Very nicely done Rick. A lot of times I won't even open HDR posts. Glad I did.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Like they said, very natural. Well done.
Nancy


----------



## Rick50

Thanks for all the response. I am actually a tad pleased myself considering the conditions. I find HDR does help under bright sun often times.


----------



## Ray Hines

Love the result, was it a 3 shot HDR?


----------



## Rick50

Yes, 3 shots....


----------



## A/Ox4

This is a nice image. I am toying with doing a pano-HDR to see how that works too.


----------



## CaboWabo

As everyone else has said great HDR gtreat shot always good stuff from Rick50


----------



## Rick50

A/Ox4 said:


> This is a nice image. I am toying with doing a pano-HDR to see how that works too.


Pano works well, I adjust color temperature only before Photomatix. Then I combine the pano images. Be interested in what you come up with.


----------



## JRE313

I dont see anything wrong with this one. Great Job!


----------



## AlanKlein

OK, I'll be the one. What's your subject?   The flowers in the foreground, because they are so bright, complete with the background waterfalls.   They're two subjects.  My eyes keep bouncing back and forth trying to make up their minds.  In fact the flowers are brighter making them the main subject despite being the smallest part of the photo.  Maybe they can be cropped out or darkened?


----------



## Rick50

AlanKlein said:


> OK, I'll be the one. What's your subject?   The flowers in the foreground, because they are so bright, complete with the background waterfalls.   They're two subjects.  My eyes keep bouncing back and forth trying to make up their minds.  In fact the flowers are brighter making them the main subject despite being the smallest part of the photo.  Maybe they can be cropped out or darkened?


The subject is the falls for me. I guess I see your point. I was using the flowers as a foreground feature and a bit of framing. It's good we don't all see the same things.


----------



## annamaria

I really like this just as is.  I'm glad you included the foreground.


----------



## The Barbarian

One of the advantages of HDR is you can adjust textures while keeping things looking natural.   I see you've controlled that well.   The flowers are right up to the edge of overdoing it, but don't cross that edge.


----------



## The Barbarian

> This is a nice image. I am toying with doing a pano-HDR to see how that works too.



I like to make separate HDRs and then combine them.
All sizes Dart Station at American Airlines Center Flickr - Photo Sharing


----------



## DarkShadow

Very Nice.The only thing missing is some big Koi swimming about.


----------



## Rick50

The Barbarian said:


> This is a nice image. I am toying with doing a pano-HDR to see how that works too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make separate HDRs and then combine them.
> All sizes Dart Station at American Airlines Center Flickr - Photo Sharing
Click to expand...

That image came out very well. Will have to try that....


----------



## DarkShadow

The first HDR I did a couple years back,I feel a sleep with the oven on,so I was told..


----------

